

Will Ron Conway and Yuri Milner offer $150k to new YC startups in summer intake? - ashconway


======
ashconway
This was the previous press around the announcement
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/28/yuri-milner-sv-angel-
offer-...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/28/yuri-milner-sv-angel-offer-every-
new-y-combinator-startup-150k/)

